# Longbow shooters ... wood or aluminum arrows? what is your choice?



## H Hill (Nov 28, 2015)

I am traditional, especially so with longbows. Why hunt with aluminum or even Carbon arrows (please) when using a long bow. That is tantamount to using fake black powder and bullets in a flintlock ... what is the point. If you want to go modern use a compound is my view ... your view?


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

To each his own but I shoot wood out of my longbows and real Goex black powder out of my flintlocks.

Darren


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't even get goex around here. Retailers aren't willing to pay the extra licensing and insurance cost, but mostly insurance.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Want to shoot for a 1000 bucks my longbow and carbon against your setup? I played and my woods just don't do what carbons will.

Bowmania


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot carbon or aluminum for economy, I suppose.

A set of machine-matched wooden shafts is half the cost of aluminum or carbon. After stains, paints, lacquer, nocks, etc. you're only saving about 25% if that. They're still less durable and less consistent. Matched sets are often just as expensive as modern shaft materials. Let's say you go the other way, then. Buying plain dowels or the materials to make your own dowels/shafts will save you a lot of money, but not time. The time invested is often far more time than you would spend working to just buy a set of modern shafts. 

I shoot a longbow because I love the utter simplicity of it, not to reenact another time. I trade in a little precision and ease compared to a compound for a bow that not only requires less maintenance, but is also significantly cheaper to buy and maintain. It's not the same with wood arrows, though. For me, I feel I wind up paying more for wood one way or another. I shot them for years, and I've tried to go back. I've tried to find a good balance, but it doesn't work out the way I'd like. I wind up paying more for them, be it in money or in significant amounts of time. Even then, where's the limit? Why not build a selfbow, wooden arrows, and knapped heads? I've gone that route too. It's a lot of fun but takes even more time, which I don't have as much of anymore. We all have a balance between technology and tradition that works for us.


----------



## Trimf (May 15, 2015)

I shoot wood and carbon.
Wood for roving,small game, and competitions.
Carbon for big game, roving and small game.
Some times I actually do feel like shooting a compound an when this feeling happens, I do shoot my compound.
The same applies to my recurve.
I shoot what and how I feel, and nobody gets to telling me otherwise.
In fact, I'm very traditional about doing what I damn well feel like.

John.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kegan - 

That was one of the best answers I've ever heard, unfortunately, it was to a question that was little more than a thinly veiled trolling attempt. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Longbow91115 (May 4, 2009)

I understand your sentiment but, do you wear a lion cloth and leggings while you're shooting? Oh and those should be brain tanned leggings while we're at it. Don't forget when it's cold to take a buffalo robe along. I could go on and on here but I think I've made my point. It all comes down to what you want to do. I hunt with trad equipment because it fits my style of hunting better than anything else. My goal is to get game in as close as possible. Trad equipment has less FUBAR potential than compounds with all the gadgets. But I own a compound because I love the speed and precision. 

I'll hunt bear, elk, whitetail, mulies, antelope, geese, and rabbits this year with a longbow made by a good friend. As I let an aluminum arrow with it's steel broadhead slip from my fingers, I'll try to make my aim as true as I am capable. And when I send him a picture of whatever trophy I claim and I rave about the bow he'll be pleased that the bow served me well. I'll be proud to have used something a friend made to create another good memory for both of us. The last question will be "What kinda arrow did you use?"


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Why am I reminded of the countless times I've read of folks posting about "How Trad They Are" using Tapatalk from their IPhone 6? 

It's the internet folks...even "The Space Age" is History! LOL!

Which in a way?...makes the space shuttle "Trad" :laugh:


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I shoot wood because of IFAA rules, I do gain a lot of satisfaction from making a well made set of shafts


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

Did you also go into the woods and find the piece of wood, season it for multiple years, and then carve by hand, and back with sinew and homemade hide glue? Because if not then I fail to see the point. My longbow is modern, and so are my arrows.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Guys - 

Look, making wood arrows can be a hobby unto itself, and there's nothing wrong with that, in fact I can see it being kind cool. 
Still I think Kegan pretty much summed it up. 

Some of us are into the "trad experience", real or imagined, and some of us would rather be shooting and not worry about the equipment (or cost). 
I think the OP's wording pretty much told us what we needed to know. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Dalton63841 said:


> Did you also go into the woods and find the piece of wood, season it for multiple years, and then carve by hand, and back with sinew and homemade hide glue? Because if not then I fail to see the point. My longbow is modern, and so are my arrows.


If you shape the stave first, it's easier to work with hand tools (especially stone) and seasons faster. Just make sure you strap it down to prevent twisting while it dries initially.

Viper, thank you. Whether the OP intended to start a loaded debate or not, perhaps it might help someone else.


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

kegan said:


> If you shape the stave first, it's easier to work with hand tools (especially stone) and seasons faster. Just make sure you strap it down to prevent twisting while it dries initially.
> 
> Viper, thank you. Whether the OP intended to start a loaded debate or not, perhaps it might help someone else.


Oh yea I know... I was actually channeling old stories of collecting wood and building a bow that had seasoned for the better part of a decade. (Making a stave bow something I intend to do at some point.)

Which, reading back, was not cool. Whether the OP was making an attempt at trolling or just vigorously defending his personal taste in archery... Well, we all have our own ways about us.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kegan -

Agreed. That's why I post a lot of the things I do.

Viper1 out.


----------



## azrael01 (Jan 3, 2016)

If I could afford and was strong enough for a carbon fibre longbow or recurve, I would get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## millerman715 (Nov 25, 2015)

kegan said:


> I shoot carbon or aluminum for economy, I suppose.
> 
> A set of machine-matched wooden shafts is half the cost of aluminum or carbon. After stains, paints, lacquer, nocks, etc. you're only saving about 25% if that. They're still less durable and less consistent. Matched sets are often just as expensive as modern shaft materials. Let's say you go the other way, then. Buying plain dowels or the materials to make your own dowels/shafts will save you a lot of money, but not time. The time invested is often far more time than you would spend working to just buy a set of modern shafts.
> 
> I shoot a longbow because I love the utter simplicity of it, not to reenact another time. I trade in a little precision and ease compared to a compound for a bow that not only requires less maintenance, but is also significantly cheaper to buy and maintain. It's not the same with wood arrows, though. For me, I feel I wind up paying more for wood one way or another. I shot them for years, and I've tried to go back. I've tried to find a good balance, but it doesn't work out the way I'd like. I wind up paying more for them, be it in money or in significant amounts of time. Even then, where's the limit? Why not build a selfbow, wooden arrows, and knapped heads? I've gone that route too. It's a lot of fun but takes even more time, which I don't have as much of anymore. We all have a balance between technology and tradition that works for us.


Well Said!


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

I loves me woodies, and they are required for some of the events I have competed in. That makes skill in the ancient art of arrow making part of the challenge. I like that, so I can try to make better arrows than the other fellows. And I enjoy the connection with the ancient tradition.

On the other hand, I moved to Colorado for several years. I shot mostly at the many fine field ranges on the Air Force Academy grounds in Colorado Springs, sometimes alongside an Olympic coach and his pupils. But they don't call those mountains the Rockies for nothing. On the field courses a miss often meant destroying one of my beloved woodies. So I made up some aluminum arrows. Aluminum shafting is fairly similar to wooden shafting so this was not difficult. By adjusting point weight and shaft length I was able to get them to fly on the same trajectory out to at least 60 yards. Then I could switch back and forth with no change in sight picture. I used aluminums for routine practice and saved my match woodies for special occasions, such as championship events or a big hunt. 

I got too cold in Colorado so I am back in sunny California and I can use my pretty good grade woodies without too much risk. But I still use my aluminums for long range practice, where I have been known to sometimes miss the target butts.

Aluminum shafts inexpensive and more consistent and accurate than all but the most costly carbons and easy to tune to length with simple hand tools. The weigh about the same as cedar shafts of the same spine so matching is pretty easy. I have no objection to using carbons in my target recurves but carbon shafts are so light that I need to add a lot of point weight to get them to fly at the trajectory my eye is used to. So I prefer aluminum in recurves. I do suggest carbons for my pupils with light draw weights and short draw lengths, so they can get adequate arrow speed. - lbg


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm patiently waiting for my pre finished arrows from 3 rivers to get here. I have decided to hunt with trad only this yr and figured wood was a perfect choice. I use aluminum with all my bows usually but with a 20 yard limit, ill be ok with wood I figure 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FLlongshot (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I usually avoid these things for good reason but I'm in sort of a sh***y mood so...

First, to pose this sort of question is, as Viper stated, a purely troll move so grow up and let the adults talk. 
Second, if it matters to you that much, you're an idiot. 
Third, the fact that you're using a computer or phone or tablet to post this drivel makes you a hypocrite.

Ps-Kegan makes a damn fine longbow, regardless of what kind of arrows you shoot out of it.


----------



## Reesealex86 (May 18, 2018)

I’m a recurve shooter but I’ll tell you why I chose carbon over wood as it was a hard choice main reason is durability carbon will last forver even if it gets scraped or damaged as long as it doesn’t break it’s still good also I know areas of high moisture or rain wood arrows swell and they can rot and fly inaccurate a wood arrow is gonna have allot more go wrong with it then a carbon just get carbon wood grain you’ll have a set of arrows that are stronger and will last forever


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Since you asked :wink: I’m super traditional, just like Fred Bear. As such I shoot a super recurve ILF with micro diameter carbons. 

When I shoot my 3 piece (or) 2 piece TD longbows (or like Howard Hill use ILF longbow limbs), I use traditional carbon arrows. Just like they did in the 50’s. Also just like in olden times I use 3 3” dyed feathers. Finally, like any traditionalist I use an elevated rest.

I will on occasion make wooden arrows. I do so for the same reason I tie my own flys, it’s a hobby in the winter. In the end I pay more for shafts that won’t last as long or perform like carbons do. Is it fun to take an animal with arrows I made? Sure. Other than that , they smell good when I break them.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Just realized somebody resurrected an old troll thread lol


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I appreciate the art of traditional wood shaft arrows making.

However that won't stop me using aluminum shafts or feel bad about it.

Being trad police is stupid, as ur trad bow uses modern adhesive, glass or vanish....Not to mention ur string, even in Dacron is not historically traditional.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes this was started as a trolling thread, but the subject can generate good discussion.

Like for example I myself feel that LB "should" shoot woodies. I have a number of reasons, but they are all purely subjective, and very biased.

Now as you know NFAA killed their LB class. Here in CA though we kept it. As part of keeping it though, it was split, somewhat like how IBO does it. We have a LB class for woodies and one for synthetics now. This was what the person responsible for us keeping LB came up with. When I was asked about I was honest with him. I told him I didn't like it. BUT it would stupid of me to throw a big fat fit over it. When we look at it as a matter of keeping LB AND even hopefully increasing participation, then go for it. 

I may have my own ridiculous overly romantic ideals about what shooting a LB should be all about. So what? That doesn't mean I have to be an idiot about it and attempt to control and manipulate other people. Whenever anybody is interested, I just tell them what I think is "right" for LB and why I have these feelings about it. 

Notice though that the whole thing with NFAA and us keeping LB was about equipment rules for an archery organization. If we're going to compete, then all the competitors have to be on the same page. Beyond that though, really, shoot whatever you want. It doesn't affect me! 

Also, if it is about LB competition, there may not be many but there are tournaments all over the country that stipulate LB must shoot woodies. You can usually hit one or two of those a year. I like those shoots. And if it really bothers you, and you don't have access to one, organize such a tournament yourself.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I shoot woodies out of my Longbow & since a NFAA member complied with the rules. Now, no longer required to shoot woodies but still do. I do have some Aluminums too but woodies majority of time.. Hunting is woodies as I see little or no difference in the yardages I shoot hunting.


----------



## Reesealex86 (May 18, 2018)

Actually I have a dozen blank Easton legacy shafts 2117 I need to get rid of 🤔


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

As a 59 year old?...as a 7 year old boy the only option available too me was Cedar arrows from Two Guys Dept store sporting goods dept....$.25 cents ea. or 5 for $1...a months allowance bought me 5 and I would spend a good hour or so picking out the 5 straightest.

I shot wood arrows but knew nothing of them but do recall being ecstatic with the flight and performance of my first set of aluminum arrows about 14 years later.

CF shafting was available for a good decade or so before I was willing to pay 1 1/2 times as much to abandon my beloved Easton X7's and try my first set of ACC's...(which I hated and went back too my X7's)

It's only been the last 7 years of my life that I revisited wood arrow shafting and gleaned much from forums just like this one where I learned that wood arrows "Can Be" made to be just as accurate and consistent (within reason) as any other shafting material "IF" the effort is made to be "Consistently Precise" when making said wood arrows.

I think what turns a lot of archers off too wood arrows is the fact that every set of commercial grade wood arrows I've encountered seemed to have 3-4 (out of the dozen) that just didn't shoot with the rest and until those bad apples are identified and either corrected or culled out of the quiver?....the archer is always going to be left disappointed with their dozen new wood arrows. (I know I was and time after time)

In disgust I wrote wood arrows completely off my menu but then a problem arose...I purchased a Big Jim Thunderchild and wanted to shoot Longbow Class at TBOF where Longbows are required to shoot wood arrows and that's when I got my first wood shafts that were worth a flip...(2) DZ P.O.C. Parallel shafts from RMS Gear and all spined within +/-1# and they were the first wood shafts that exhibited too me that wood shafting "Can Be" all the arrow any other sort of shafting material can make.

I learned the importance of checking for proper moisture content before sealing your arrows.

I learned the importance of spine/weight matched shafting.

I learned the importance of maintaining nock and point taper concentricity unto the shaft and of course?...straight shafts and if not?...how to straighten them.

I working a dozen hard rock maples from Kevin Forrester now for my Border Hawk R/D Hybrid...which I hoping tom shoot Longbow class with at TBOF's 2018 Fall Rendezvous.



















here's the important part...


----------



## LethalParadox (Dec 1, 2016)

I’ve always shot carbons coming from a compound bow back ground ( thanks again Chuck Adams) but can I ask a question, to those whom say you as well to shoot a compound bow if you shoot carbons. 
I find most compounds to be useless to me, nowadays. As I shoot fingers, and bows are getting shorter and shorter. Now there isn’t any question that carbon arrows are the best. Period!
But what my question is, why if you shoot steel broadheahds are you allowed to judge. Who’s really “Traditional” flint tipped reeds with bundle bows, and cat gut strings. Why judge who’s not Trad if you aren’t really either. I want sharp steel and straight shafts. But I believe fingers and instinctive, is faster aiming, faster reloads from a back quiver, I can change a string in about 20 seconds. I could go on and on. But I’m going to be judged because someone who probably didn’t make there bow, admits they ordered the wood shafting, probably shoots swickeys Eskimo heads, wants to claim that there in the “Trad” community and anyone with carbon arrows should be kicked out. Just a humble hunters thoughts.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

You know Lethal Paradox, what get's me, I mean like ROTFLMAO, are the Trad police types who are all over everybody for not being "real Trad" all the while they're shooting the carbon shafts with the fake wood grain finish.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bender said:


> You know Lethal Paradox, what get's me, I mean like ROTFLMAO, are the Trad police types who are all over everybody for not being "real Trad" all the while they're shooting the carbon shafts with the fake wood grain finish.


Don't get me started on fake wood arrows. If you shoot carbon then own it; don't disguise it as wood. They should be called faux wood rather than traditionals. On the other end of the spectrum it is fake carbon fiber decals on the outside of limbs.


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Don't get me started on fake wood arrows. If you shoot carbon then own it; don't disguise it as wood. They should be called faux wood rather than traditionals. On the other end of the spectrum it is fake carbon fiber decals on the outside of limbs.


I kinda agree, I also do better off a black carbon shaft....the contrast works better to my eyes. That said, I have got some Black Eagle "instincts" to play with (for hunting) they seem like they might change my mind......theyre still carbon though!

I enjoy occasional wood arrow throwing off my longbow, for fun and attending shoots like the NALS but I'm too cheap and impatient to shoot woods any more than that, at least for now. Besides, I enjoying winding up the trad nazis too much to let them see me doing it........ but watching a well shoot woody, with nice feathers into a long target IS a thing of beauty and for that I will always have a few

Carbons for me otherwise, never consider alu's


----------



## J.Cumbo (Jun 4, 2018)

Nothing more satisfying that a hand made wooden arrow


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I love the panache of wood and it's really fun making them...but I shoot carbon because they're more durable and just a lot easier. Plus, my Black Eagles come with a 100gr ballistic outsert so stumping is no big deal and I'm not going out and exploding a bunch of wooden arrows that took me days to make.

I doubt it was a serious question given the way it was worded, but there's my input.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

maddog20/20 said:


> I love the panache of wood and it's really fun making them...but I shoot carbon because they're more durable and just a lot easier. Plus, my Black Eagles come with a 100gr ballistic outsert so stumping is no big deal and I'm not going out and exploding a bunch of wooden arrows that took me days to make.
> 
> I doubt it was a serious question given the way it was worded, but there's my input.



The BE’s are nice with the outsert. So far this spring I’ve only managed to destroy one.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I don't make my own arrows and if I did I might prefer wood. I do have some very nice wood arrows but honestly, I shoot carbon 90% of the time for the reasons Kegan and others state. My favorite arrows without doubt are my bamboo arrows but I really can't afford more of them right now. I can't say why, but the bamboo arrows I have are just simply more accurate and every bit as consistent as any of my carbon arrows. They are also very tough. The only one I ever damaged was a Robin Hood. Of course I also love the looks of them.


----------



## tandemcpl (Sep 12, 2013)

I shoot wood arrows almost exclusively out of my longbow and always out of my selfbow. I do this because I enjoy the challenge of shooting them well, and I enjoy making them. However, I don’t think it’s mandatory to only shoot woodies out of a longbow. Shoot what you enjoy.

Be blessed.

Toby


----------



## TimG (Feb 9, 2011)

Just did a video a few weeks back on this subject. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQQrlcgLdfM


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bender,

I am glad that CA kept longbow. We had longbow before it was originally adopted nationally. 

It is curious that we created two divisions out of it. If it helps increase participation then it will be a good thing. There were only three shooters the year that I shot the state field with a longbow.

I think if you really want to increase traditional longbow (with wood) participation you would have longbow shoot from youth stakes. Launching woodies from the regular stakes is like trying to put a rocket in orbit. 

Overhead trees come into play with woodies on our 80 yard downhill walk up at my local range. 

It is interesting that we are creating two longbow divisions while eliminating two compound divisions. From what I hear at the range, CA is not retaining bow hunter or bow hunter freestyle limited.

It's just more people for me to shoot against since I stringwalk a recurve in the barebow class. Now I get the barebow and the bowhunter folks. The bowhunter class shooters are not thrilled. At least they get to shoot a compound.

The more the merrier in my view.


----------



## Hnh092299 (Jun 3, 2015)

I shoot whatever the hell I want. It is America isn't it. Is this for real. Some of the posts, my God people get a life. Gee I wonder if it's OKAY if I shoot carbon arrows out of my longbow, will I be fined by the trad police. Unbelievable. I'm going outside to shot wood arrows out of my compound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

The only time you have to comply with rules is if you are shooting competition. Otherwise, I agree, shoot what you want and who cares what others say. The issue is that there are competition shooters, bow hunters, and both on this forum. There are also recreational shooters.

I am a competition archer only. My opinion is from that perspective.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Hank, think about it. The NFAA field round as we know it was first developed in the late 40's. Howard Hill was a big player in the formation of the NFAA. What do you think the arrow shaft material of choice was back then? What was the ONLY shaft material choice even available? 

The yardages haven't changed since then. Bows have even significantly improved since then. Odd though how what was once the only game in town has today become "impossible." What's up with that?


----------



## Bow Rider (Jan 16, 2015)

A wood arrow will never be as accurate as aluminum or carbon, but a longbow will never be as accurate as a compound. We're just talking ideological lines here. That will be different for everyone. You do you and enjoy what you shoot.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Bender, it certainly is not impossible. I started shooting longbow in Albion and Windsor rounds. That was out to 80 yards. That was back when I was shooting FITA. You have to practice long to shoot long. 

Traditional archery has turned more toward a hunting emphasis than the target emphasis of the early days. Folks want realistic hunting distances. I prefer to shoot long.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

I know you shoot long Hank. Sorry. I was thinking more about the general attitude within "Traditional" Archery.

Although I do bow hunt I too enjoy shooting long.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

If Howard was still around I wouldn't be surprised to see him shooting carbon because he was strong believer in as flat a trajectory as possible- big part of the 
reason he shot heavy bows.


----------



## EZPickens (Jun 16, 2018)

I have always hated aluminum. Bent and dinged aluminum shafts always drove me crazy.

Carbon shafts have been the basis for most of my shooting, simply because I found them highly durable. They were either serviceable or broken, not much middle ground with carbon. I don't love carbon arrows, they simply fill a need.

Cedar and other solid woods I find frustrating to deal with, but I love bamboo. For me bamboo is a material I like to work with and shoot, is durable, and repairable.

I have always built my own arrows from raw shafts, probably for the same reason I tie my own flies and reload all my ammunition.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I can promise you that if the archers of old could have had access to carbon arrows they’d have used them. It wasn’t about being “trad” or what was trendy and cool to do. They wanted to use what was the best equipment available at the time. Other than nostalgia I personally can’t see any reason to shoot wood over either aluminum or carbon arrows. I also could care less what anyone else chooses to use, as long as it makes their experience fun and enjoyable that’s all that matters. What you shoot and how your shoot doesn’t matter as long as you shoot. How or what someone else chooses to use shouldn’t be of any concern or issue to anyone but the person shooting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

I prefer carbon arrows out of my D bows. They are more consistent and durable that cedars. I'll still shoot some woods for kicks and giggles. But I won't carry woods into the mountains. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------

